# Menüproblem



## Morpheus_ (13. Apr 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ich habe ein problem bei meinem menü das ich in eine html seite eingebunden habe. ich habe beim punkt projektpartner ein submenü erstellt aber wenn ich draufgehe. verschwindet meine maus beim internetexplorer. beim firefox funktioniert es super. wisst ihr wie ich das im ie auch hinkrieg.
danke schonmal






```
<html>
<head>


<style>a.mainmenu:link {
	background-color:#316ab1;
	color:#fff;
	font-family:Verdana;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding:4px;
	display:block;
	border-bottom:1px solid #5a8bc3;
	text-decoration:none;
	text-indent:5px;
}

a.mainmenu:active {
	background-color:#316ab1;
	color:#fff;
	font-family:Verdana;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding:4px;
	display:block;
	border-bottom:1px solid #5a8bc3;
	text-decoration:none;
	text-indent:5px;
}

a.mainmenu:visited {
	background-color:#316ab1;
	color:#fff;
	font-family:Verdana;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding:4px;
	display:block;
	border-bottom:1px solid #5a8bc3;
	text-decoration:none;
	text-indent:5px;
}

a.mainmenu:hover {
	background-color:cornflowerblue;
	color:#fff;
	font-family:Verdana;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding:4px;
	display:block;
	border-bottom:1px solid #5a8bc3;
	text-decoration:none;
	text-indent:5px;
}

#menue {
	background-color:#316ab1;
	color:#fff;
	font-family:Verdana;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	padding-top:4px;
	padding-bottom:4px;
	display:block;
	border-bottom:1px solid #5a8bc3;
	text-decoration:none;
	text-indent:9px;
}

#menue:hover {
	background-color:cornflowerblue;
	color:#fff;
	font-family:Verdana;
	font-size:12px;
	font-weight:bold;
	display:block;
	border-bottom:1px solid #316ab1;
	text-decoration:none;
	text-indent:9px;
	cursor:pointer;
	padding-top:4px;
	padding-bottom:4px;
}

.sub2 {
	background-color:cornflowerblue;
	display:block;
	color:#fff;
	padding-top:4px;
	padding-bottom:4px;
	border-bottom:1px solid #316ab1;
	text-decoration:none;
}

.sub2:hover {
	background-color:316ab1;
	display:block;
}
</style>


<script language="JavaScript">
function aufzu(link) {
  var text = "";
  var einrueck = "<table><tr><td>&</td></tr></table>"
  if(document.getElementById((link + "z")).innerHTML != "-") {
    switch(link) {
      case "l1" : text += einrueck + 						"[url='http://www.fh-amberg-weiden.de']Klinik 1[/url]"  + 
	  									"[url='http://www.fh-amberg-weiden.de']Klinik 2[/url]" +
										"[url='http://www.fh-amberg-weiden.de']Klinik 3[/url]" ; 
                  break;
	   
	case "l2" : text += einrueck + "[url='http://www.fh-amberg-weiden.de']FH Amberg-Weiden[/url]"+
 	"[url='http://www.sigelit.de/8/index.php']RZR-Regensburg[/url]";				
                  break;
    


}
    document.getElementById((link + "z")).innerHTML = "-";
  }
  else {
    document.getElementById((link + "z")).innerHTML = "";
  }
  document.getElementById((link + "i")).innerHTML = text;
}

</script>







<title>Beschreibung der Seite</title>
</head>
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" marginheight="0" rightmargin="0" bgcolor="#6699CC">
[url="home.html"]Home[/url]
[url="aktuelles.html"]Aktuelles[/url]
[url="ziele.html"]Ziele[/url]
[url="beschreibung.html"]Beschreibung[/url]
[url="demoils.html"]Demo/ILS[/url]
[url="demoklinik.html"]Demo/Klinik[/url]
[url="beteiligte.html"]Beteiligte Kliniken[/url]


<table width="100%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
	<tr>
		<td>
	<!--<div onClick="aufzu('l1')" id="menue"><span id="l1z" style=""></span>Beteiligte Kliniken
		<span style="margin-top:4px" id="l1i"></span>
	</div>-->	
	
	<div onClick="aufzu('l2')" id="menue"><span id="l2z" style=""></span>Projekt-Partner
		<span style="margin-top:4px" id="l2i"></span>
	</div>	
		</td>
	</tr>
</table>

<div style="position:absolute; top:440px; left:px;">


<center>[url="http://www.sigelit.de/8/index.php"][img]img/logo_rzr_r2.jpg[/img][/url]</center></p></div>

</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Ariol (15. Apr 2007)

Könnte daran liegen, das der IE7 ziemlich viele JavaScript-Funktionen unterdrückt.

Mal an den Sicherheitseinstellungen rumschrauben (rückgängig machen nicht vergessen) oder eine ältere Version zum testen benutzen.


----------



## Stream (17. Apr 2007)

mmm...

hover - befehle gehen doch nur über <a> , oder ?


----------

